# F150 cab divider?



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello all, I have a rather unique vehicle/dog containment question. Right now I have a 42 inch wire crate stuck in the back seat of my F150 truck cab...it has worked perfectly up until now. As my boy is getting bigger though it wont be too long until he outgrows his crate so Im trying to think of a way to secure that back area of my truck cab so its like a big ole crate.

Has anyone else here ever made a dog area in the back of their truck cab? If so, could you share what you have done or any ideas you might have? Id love to secure that area and always have it for him so I dont mind putting something rather permanent in. Most dividers I have seen are for the back of an SUV.

Thanks in advance! Ill also get some pictures.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Are you talking about the inside of the truck or the bed of the truck?

If you are talking inside, I would think some PVC pipes, connectors, welded wire fencing and a little elbow grease and you could make your own divider!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Yup, the inside...to make that bench seat in the back his area when we go somewhere.

Im about the most unhandy guy you will ever meet...ha! I did find a picture online of something someone made...so Id have a template.

I wish there was something out there, so many for SUV's!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I made a divider for my car. I took the three panels I got with my three Midwest crates (the divider panels). I attached them together to make the right width, then I used high tensile wire cutters to sort of round it out. With 2-3 panels overlapping at some points it was pretty strong! I put bits of electric tape on the tips of the piece where I'd cut so they wouldn't be sharp and jap into the interior upholstery of the car's sides or ceiling. I build a platform to make the back area level with the seat. I didn't really "build" it, I just got two plastic crates (like this) and found a piece of wood that fit perfectly over top, then used these square pieces of 1.5" thick foam that I save at work (they come in the boxes that laptops are shipped in) and covered the seat and the piece of wood, then I put my "dog hammock" (see here) over that.

How big is your dog? I use 36" crates for mine in the car or van (2 GSDs and 1 mutt that is bigger than my GSDs at 26"). I want them to be comfortable and well ventilated but not have so much room they are standing up, pacing, or turning around in the car, lest they get accidentally slammed around in the crate.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for that info! This morning I took the divider I have and put it in the cab to see how I might be able to try something out.

At the end you touched on something I didnt even think about, when you mentioned not wanting too much room so he cant get slammed around if I have to swerve or get in an accident! In my mind I had the idea of making it larger back there so he would have more room and I could take him with me on longer drives but I didnt take into account too much room might not be a good thing!

I have a 42 inch crate wedged back there and he is about 24-25 inches now...so I think its best to just keep using that unless he really grows!

Thanks so much...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What I did was used both, so for actual rides if only one dog was coming I used the crate on the seat. Then if it was a trial or something where we weren't moving, I could fold up the crate and give the dog the back area, or take the crate out and put it somewhere with better shade.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Another great point, thanks so much!


----------

